# calvus caves



## michael l (Aug 16, 2009)

hi guys, got a trio of calvus and would like to set them up for breeding. i read many different views on what to use for their caves, pvc pipe, slate, upside down flowerpots or shells, can anyone tell me which one will provide the highest success rate and whats the easiest way to remove the fry once they hatch? thanks mike


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Flowerpots or "calvus caves" are the easiest to remove the fry, unless you build the PVC so that it is capped at the bottom. Shells the females can trap the fry in... but they work well otherwise.

I had one female who refused any of these, spawning in a narrow cave instead.

Your choice is unlikely to increase, or decrease the probability of spawning, anything will work.


----------



## michael l (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks, anybody else have any suggestions. also at what size would they start breeding, they're about 2 1/2" now.


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

Mine like to use a barnacle. If it's not available,they'll use anything they can.
They also like a piece of ABS pipe with a cap on one end.
My Comps laid eggs in a groove on my 3d background.
A pair of my Calvus laid on the glass in a bare tank. They were both 2.5 inches long.
I haven't had a pair spawn at that size since then.


----------



## jamminallie (Aug 17, 2003)

Barnacles for my comps and shells for my calvus.


----------



## michael l (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks ed, when pvc pipe is used, do you need to modify the entrance somehow, i've read where the caves should have an opening big enough for the female but not the male, is that correct?


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

The pipe they spawned in was not modified. I've got two other pipes I modified using a heatgun and channel lock pliers. It took a bit of trial and error to get the size right to keep out the male,but they never did spawn inside either one.


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a couple of the clay calvus caves in each of my Alto tanks. They're only about $6-$7 each, my fish love them and they're really easy to remove fry from.

I'm generally stingy with tank decor (use pool filter sand in all of my tanks and don't own a single piece of holey rock), but these guys are worth it in my experience.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

dude your in hawaii.. go pick up some nice sized shells that would barely fit the male.. females like to be able to hide away from them if possible. just my two cents but any old conch should work. my shellies have even adopted a couple into their piles.. got females burrowing underneath to make their "homes" GL to ya. should work out


----------



## michael l (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks everyone, i kind of hesitate with the shell thing, i've heard of horror stories where the fish gets stuck, think i'll try the pipe thing. any other hints?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

michael l said:


> thanks everyone, i kind of hesitate with the shell thing, i've heard of horror stories where the fish gets stuck, think i'll try the pipe thing. any other hints?


Get the right shells and you will not have any problems.

Russ


----------



## nwr2339 (Feb 12, 2007)

How soon and what size can altos breed? And is it common to have the male fill the females shell with sand and roll the shell till its tipped upside down...lol


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

michael l said:


> thanks everyone, i kind of hesitate with the shell thing, i've heard of horror stories where the fish gets stuck, think i'll try the pipe thing. any other hints?


One of mine got stuck in a conch shell. I pulled it apart with pliers but she was dead.
It was a big shell. that little piece in the picture is the centre.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Ed_209 said:


> michael l said:
> 
> 
> > thanks everyone, i kind of hesitate with the shell thing, i've heard of horror stories where the fish gets stuck, think i'll try the pipe thing. any other hints?
> ...


Sorry for your loss Ed - that stinks 

I use large Tonna Tessalata shells - they are much wider all the way through.


----------



## Islord (May 3, 2011)

Another great shell for breeding Calvus and Comps is a Moon Snail Shell. 
A breeder in Vancouver told me about them. It is his choice of shell. The fish can turn around inside of them.


----------



## michael l (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks, how big are those moon snail shells? at what size did your calvus start breeding?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

One thing we may bever know is: was the fish sick, old and already dieing and sought refuge in the shell for its final moments. I guess, we can't be 100% dogmatic that it got stuck, is all that I am saying.

My calvus seek out a shell when stressed :?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Razzo,

I've seen your recommendations before for the Tonna shells but need more details please!

What size are the Tonna shells you use and how do you keep them vertical? Any pics of exactly where you cut them to keep them vertical and what you use to modify them?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Deeda said:


> Razzo,
> 
> I've seen your recommendations before for the Tonna shells but need more details please!
> 
> What size are the Tonna shells you use and how do you keep them vertical? Any pics of exactly where you cut them to keep them vertical and what you use to modify them?


I don't cut them or modify in any way - they don't have that long point that a fox shell has.

Tonna Tessalata - Large 3" to 4" - plenty big for a 4 to 5" calvus
http://cichlidbreeding.com/products.php?cat=10&pg=3

I saw some extra large in Florida that were huge.

I just gently dig them into the substate and they stay upright fine. Not an issue.

Russ


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

Razzo said:


> One thing we may bever know is: was the fish sick, old and already dieing and sought refuge in the shell for its final moments. I guess, we can't be 100% dogmatic that it got stuck, is all that I am saying.
> 
> My calvus seek out a shell when stressed :?


I agree the fish was probably sick before it went in the shell. Fish always go in shells to die, that way you have to pick up every shell and smell it until you find the one that makes you puke :drooling:


----------

